# Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on



## california_yvonne (May 1, 2009)

Please help me ... this is my first post.
My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on.
A friend told me it could be the sensors at each of the four wheels or the ABS computer or other things.
He looked at the wheels but could not find where the sensors are, nor could he find where the ABS computer is.
Does anyone have a PICTURE of where the sensors are and where the ABS computer is?
Thanks in advance,
Yvonne


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on (california_yvonne)*

It's the ABS computer








driver side under the hood, youcant miss it it has all the brake lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomieVroom (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on (california_yvonne)*

I have a 2000 Passat also with the same problem, I took it in to the VW dealership and my regular mechanic, the abs computer failed. Both said there is nothing you can do except replace the part which cost $800 to do. And the lights won't go off unless you fix it, I tried clearing the codes on mine to make it stop and it always says there are no codes to clear. It seems to be a relatively common problem that occurs with the 2000 Passat.


----------



## ZoomieVroom (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on (california_yvonne)*

if you go to this link it shows you where it is and how to fix it yourself even 
http://passat-b5.ru/index.php?...id=57


----------



## sidespar (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on (ZoomieVroom)*

You don't need to replace the part. Have it rebuilt instead. A new replacement will have the same part that is prone to failure. A rebuild module upgrades these parts, and is about $700 cheaper.
see here for more info on this problem: http://www.cheap-abs.com


----------



## jron20 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Please help me: My 2000 VW Passat V6 ABS & BRAKE & STOP lights are all on (california_yvonne)*

Is this just on passat only how about jettas too My wires pulled off my front right sensor. The light came on and won't go off


----------

